# Strikeback Alarm - where is it?



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I have just collected a Hymer and it has all the paper work from birth!! I have the receipt for a Strikeback alarm being fitted and on the key fob is an alarm unit. But can't find the system in van except on dash a little amplifier thing!! The garage I bought it from does n't deal in motorhomes and it was an executor sale of an estate so I don't like trying to contact last owner in case they are not earth bound if you get my meaning.
Any ideas anyone please?
PS Keep it simple cos I am a silly female who doesn't do "tec" and I am taking this van to portugal to collect hubby and dog - so would feel happier if it were alarmed on my outward journet.
Thanx you clever ones!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If we told you where it is we would have to kill you Jennie!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

The little amplifier thing on the dash is unlikely to be part of the Strikeback, but rather than speculate I suggest you contact Eddie Vanbitz and ask his advice.

If you have the paperwork there should be no problem with Eddie, but do remember it is a sophisticated security system, so he will want conclusive proof that you are the bona fide owner of the vehicle etc., etc.,

He is on holiday at the moment, but back in a couple of weeks I think.

Hope this helps   

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is there an LED light on the dash somewhere?

Have you tried arming the alarm?


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, yes Eddie is on Hols at the moment. Try and find the manual, that should give enough advice to use it. I would give them a call when they are back, I think its end of August.
Simon


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

From my memory I had Strikeback fitted on my last MH and the red LED was mounted in the front grill but you should notice it flashing when you arm the alarm and the alarm siren under the bonnet should 'chirp' when disarmed. I never found where they had put the 'black box' of tricks.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not sure if there is a reason or not, however I would not want my main alarm system visible to intruders! The harder to find the better!
Do you have the fob?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Jennie

If you just want to use it, press the keyfob once and watch the van indicator lights. They should flash twice.

To disarm it just press the keyfob again - only once.

The indicator lights should flash once.

Have the keyfob in your hand every time you enter the van until you get used to it - just in case you failed to disarm it and it goes off. (Mrs Zeb is an expert at that!! 8O :roll: )

Dave


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't believe what a wonderful lot you are....yes there is a little pimple-like bulb on the dash and when engine is running nothing happens. I thought it was a light which showed you are boosting the leisure battery. Bit scared to mess really. The Eddie person sounds good and I do have receipt etc I will look and see if he is the Man who Signed!
I am just about to try and put wheel clamp on as a temp.measure.
How do I officially thank you guys?
This site is so sophisticated!!
Thanx again 
Jennie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jenniedream said:


> How do I officially thank you guys?
> Jennie


You just did Jennie!   

The little red pimple is part of the Strikeback, and will flash about once per second when the system is armed.

When you have disarmed the system it will no longer be flashing. Worth checking before you open the door, as I said before!  

Dave


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

So Dave is the van only alarmed when I am in it? how does it know I am not a burglar?
Do I need another alarm when I am out of it?.
No Strikeback manual just a certificate and receipt (with chassis no. of vehicle on it!!)
Everything is so complicated - and I have n't even got to the water paraphenalia and then the awning!! More sleepless night.

Thanx Jennie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jenniedream said:


> So Dave is the van only alarmed when I am in it? how does it know I am not a burglar?


Do pay attention that girl at the back!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

The system is armed when you stand outside and press the keyfob once, the van indicators flash twice, and the little red pimple begins to flash at I second intervals.

This arms all the doors and lockers in the system, *plus *the internal movement detection sensor.

Enter or move a muscle inside the van at your peril, and with your fingers in your ears.

It is possible to arm the system for when you are in there, like at night . . . or if you have to leave the dog in the van.

To do this you press and *hold *the keyfob button for several seconds. The van indicator lights will flash twice - then a third time very shortly afterwards. (You can be inside the van while you do this.)

This still arms all the doors and lockers, but de-activates the internal sensors so you (or the dog) can move around without setting off the alarm.

If you forget in the morning though, the doors will still be armed, so we put a bit of duct tape over the inside habitation door handle to remind ourselves. If you open the door before switching off the alarm you will not be flavour of the month.

That's about it really.

Test it out a couple of times and you will soon feel confident.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

jenniedream said:


> So Dave is the van only alarmed when I am in it? how does it know I am not a burglar?
> Do I need another alarm when I am out of it?.
> No Strikeback manual just a certificate and receipt (with chassis no. of vehicle on it!!)
> Everything is so complicated - and I have n't even got to the water paraphenalia and then the awning!! More sleepless night.
> ...


It will go off if you are in it, or cupboards doors are open and swing in the breeze or probably if skylights are open. If you are in it an alarm is a certainty because you look like a burgler to the system.

To arm it while in hold the alarming fob button down until you hear a sqeek and then let go. You can now move around. If you open the door to go out the alarm will go off or indeed a window.

I may have got this wrong and if I am, the alarm will go off. 8O


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Strikeback*

Bit more complicated than Dave suggests - if you are sleeping in it, then you need to disbale the internal sensor so you don't set it off. To do this, you hold the fob button down until the lights/red light flashes three times - once followed by two in quick succession.

You can then move round the van without the infra red sensor telling the alrm there is someone inside.

Just remember to disarm it before you get out of the van in the morning - otherwise it triggers the alarm.

As Dave says, carrying the alarm fob in your hand is not a bad idea. I carry the fob & key on a piece of string round my neck so I don't forget it!

The main alarm is well hidden inside the dashboard so no one can disarm it / bust it in a hurry.

Smick


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On my strikeback the alarm is set by pressing the top button of the fob and the internal sensors are switched of by presssing the lower button of the fob. The fob is blue and the buttons are set into a figure 8 cutout.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, our fob is blue with two buttons on it, top button press it once and the headlights flash twice then once, alarm is set, press it once then press bottom button twice with a squeak squeak twice, you can move around in the van. :lol: You will not need another alarm fitted, you already have the best, :wink: well it should be for what they cost. 8O Bob.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Jenniedream
You have nearly the same scenario as me - New to me Hymer, Strikeback stickers everywhere, original receipt but no keys.

For me it needed a trip to Van Bitz at Taunton as they will not go into details until you have proof of transfer of vehicle, as my van was still registered with them to the original owner. (There were 2 prev owners).

They checked it all out, reprogrammed the unit, supplied 2 keys plus bike rack cable, and re-registered me as owner. Plus taught me how to use it properly.

Some cost but I now have a £600 alarm up and running.

Paul (On a very slow 3 connection at Canterbury C &CC site)


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thankyou thankyou everyone...does everyone who replied get a thankyou or just the last one??

You have all been ssooooo helpful but I am scared to try now. Only have one key fob and would like two. Will wait until Vanbitz are back and then I will take van up on mountain and try it.

Did you have to take van to Taunton Paul? Don't think the last owner can verify, he's with his Maker but I do have all docs.

Again you lot are just wonderful.
When I make my epic voyage I will make sure I can use my emailing.


----------



## gassy (Jul 21, 2007)

HI, i had a strike back fitted a while ago .there is a tiny light on the dash and one in front bumper which flash when armed ,also a led in front and rear left side lights which also flash. the brains are hidden away, but should be a tiny socket ,usally in glove .box, to adjust alarm.mine was fitted by RVTEX in Nottinghamshire, who are bone fide fitting agents.you can contact them on 01623722477. but you,ll have to prove ownership. contact me if you need more info. its agreat alarm. : the tiny light on my dash is just in front of steering wheel. the vehicle should have come with a cetrificate of installation iff one was fitted from previous owner. 


good luck


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

From one Jenny, to another Jennie - or is it Jenniedream. Anyway, I too have a strikeback alarm, and all what has been said before is correct. I too had to re-register myself as the new owner of unit, and pay £15 for the privilege, before Van Bitz would even consider speaking to me. They are wonderful and helped me quite a bit over the phone, before I actually visited them - Cornish Farm at Taunton is their base. I have only one button on my fob, which is depressed once, either disarming or arming - not even tried the internal arming yet. The leaflet is very helpful, and if you have not got one, then Eddie at Van Bitz can send you through a booklet. Have fun on your trip to Portugal and don't worry about a thing, just enjoy the experience. Welcome too, to another female driver.

Jenny


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx Jenny & Gassy....still too frit to press button near van. Went and pressed it in the upstairs bathroomn and the fob lights up!!
Watch this space!!
Jennie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

jenniedream said:


> Thankyou thankyou everyone...does everyone who replied get a thankyou or just the last one??


Everyone please. Otherwise we cannot get through the day without having to phone up the Samaritans.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the strikeback alarm is Thatcham approved and one of the aspects of that approval is a hidden alarm system, therefore the main alarm circuitry will be hidden away from view.

As everyone has mentioned Vanbitz are shutdown for summer break and return afaik on 25th August, contact them on 01823 321992 after this date. I know they have a procedure for alarm ownership transferrance and they will sort you out


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you nukeadmin?
You have a cat though?!! How clever to post his photo. May look into that when I master the alarm & gas &...&...!!
Made a note of this Vanbitz number, seems like He is Someone to Know!!
Who needs a manual with the lovely people on this site.


----------

